# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Grupet/këngëtarët që keni parë/dëshironi të shikoni LIVE?

## Lit

po rendis ne fillim eksperiencat e mija dhe po ju le radhen juve:
Radiohead, Audioslave, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Incubus, Queens of the Stone Age, Cake, Jane's Addiction, Cheap Treak, Our Lady Peace, The Distillers, The Donnas, Jurasic 5, Motor City Devils, Drywater...duhet te jene dhe 5-6 te tjere qe s'po me kujtohen ne keto momente

----------


## jonidapasho

Nga koncerte te huajish ketu ne Greqi kam pare vetem U2 dhe Eros Ramazotin.

Kam pare dhe shume koncerte te grupeve ose kengetareve vendas. Keta te fundit kane akoma shume per te korrigjuar dhe nuk krahasohen me te huajt.

----------


## KaLTerSi

Grupet e huaja qe kam pare live kan qene
Creed--ah, pafjale
Alanis Morrisette--kete do e shoh serisht muajin tjeter ne jones beach
Skorpsat--ne fakt keto ishin n'procesin e avullimit
Bon Jovi--ky eshte absolutisht i preferuari im, idhull
Enrique Inglesias--ah cme vlon gjaku nga muzika e k'tija
Craig David--adoleshenca aa
dhe keto kam pare deri tani...

----------


## marsela

_lum ju!
un skam pare asnje..edhe nje te "crranberries"qe kisha mundesi te shkoja vjet sedi si u ngaterruam dhe e lame fare.
do te me pelqente te merrja pjese ne ndonje tip festivalbar(si ai ne itali)apo love parade (ne gjermani)ku te mund te shihja disa grupe e kengetare te preferuar njeheresh.._

----------


## MtrX

une kam pare vetem nje grup grek Pix Lax
po kete vit dua te shkoj tek Red Hot Chili Peppers ne Amsterdam ne vere...
I love this band.

----------


## tom

esht 1 nga gjonat qe them hallall per ca kom pa ....koncerti i pare qe kom pa ka qen GUNS N ROSES ne ATHINE 93........
pastaj gjat ktyre 3 vjeteve
PANTERA,OZZY, METALLICA,MACHINE HEAD,SEPULTURA,IN FLAMES,LAMB OF GOOD,SLAYER,SUPER JOINT RITUAL,ICED EARTH,DISTURBET,IRON MAIDEN,DEEP PURPLE,JUDAS PRIEST,BLIND GUARDIAN,FEAR FACTORY,ANGRA,ONWARD,STATIC X,SOULFLY,ROB ZOMBIE,RAMMSTEIN,JOE SATRIANI,DREAM THEATRE,KITTIE,LINKIN PARK,LIMB BIZKIT, SHADOW FALL,VOOIVOD,CHIMAIRA   kush i ma men te gjithe....
DJ...SASHA, THE CRYSTAL METHOD,JOHN DIGWEED,PAUL OAKENFOLD,CARL COX ...

----------


## Behemoth

Ku tja filloj??? Kjo fusha e shkrimit eshte shume e vogel.

----------


## nursezi

Deep Purple- ishte formacioni i njejte...megjithese te vjeter ishin shume mire, 

Ozzy- Ky i harronte ndonjehere fjalet po te nxirrte mallin. 

Marily Manson - ben show te mire po s'ma ha mendja se do iki ta shikoj ndonjehere tjeter. Gjithashtu na cau .... me te sharat qe i bente publikut. 

Chevelle- Okay 

Disturbed-me lane shume mbresa. 

Korn-nuk mu duken dhe aq mire...s'para me pelqen muzika e tyre

Dj Paul Van Dyke - fantastik fare

Paul Oakenfold - Shume mire por jo aq sa Van Dyke. 

Armin Van Buuren- te shohim, te premten tjeter do te iki ta shoh po ma merr mendja se do dali shume mire.

----------


## dordi1

Filloja nga fillimi, sic boni Tom!

I pari koncert, si gjithmone nuk harrohet...
Athine 1993, Lefki Simfonia (grup grek), Cult dhe METALLICA! Ma bukur nuk bohej!
Ne te njejtin vit, pata pa ne Selanik, MANOWAR.

Vitet e fundit, ''kam dhone doreheqje'' nga metali...Si vjen puna!!!

TRANCE ka fillue me dominue bukur mire, duke nis me Paul Oakenfold, Paul van Dyk, Sasha & John Digweed. Ne 16 qershor ketu ne Atlanta, vjen Tiesto qe me siguri do boj SOLD OUT! Mrena javes, me 23 qershor vjen Sasha, ne te njejtin club, ELEVEN50. Te te dy koncertet do jem patjeter.

----------


## nursezi

Kam 45 minuta qe dola nga show i Armin Van Buuren. Ishte fantastik fare megjithese jo aq sa van dyke apo oakenfold. U kenaqa shume...mezi po pres sa te vij Tiesto ketu ne boston pas nja tre javesh.

----------


## mad

ca koncerte kane dhene keto grupet e famshme ne shqiepri i kam pare te gjitha!
po shyqyr qe na nxorri zoti jasht pe shkolle:
koncerti i pare, qe ja vlen ti thuash koncert, eshte ai i Sepultura, ne mars te vitit te kaluar! po vjet kam qene te Guano Apes, Slipknot, Linkin Park, Bob Dylan, Chris De Bourgh, Mike Oldfield, Placebo, Machine Head, Kosheen, Moloko, Ozzy & HIM, Iron Maiden
sivjet jane kam qene te:
PETER GABRIEL  17.5.2004, Limp Bizkit, Paul Van Dyke dhe Carl Cox(keta te 2 e bejne viziten vit per vit ne Ceki), 
Ndersa nga ato qe pergatiten: PAUL McCARTNEY  6.6.2004, JUDAS PRIEST  14.6.2004, DAVID BOWIE  23.6.2004, LENNY KRAVITZ  29.6.2004, METALLICA  1.7.2004
SANTANA  23.7.2004 {keto  te 3,  nuk duhen humbur ne asnje menyre} Blackmore's Night 17.07,  RUSH  25.9.2004 , ecc.

tani qe u futen edhe ceket ne BE, nuk besoj se do na hapin probleme per levizjen neper europe, te pakten keshtu kemi degjuar, dhe keshtu shpresojme!

----------


## nursezi

Para disa ditesh vajta te shikoja Tieston. Megjithese ishte e marte klubi ishte mbushur plot sa nuk kishe ku te kerceje fare. Muzika ishte fantastike dhe deri tani trance me i mire qe kam degjuar live. Per te gjithe fansat e trance mos humbni rastin ta shikoni live tani qe eshte ne tur.

----------


## StormAngel

Ne 96 kam qene ne koncert te Prodigy. :shkelje syri:  Kete e kam si koncert me te madh dhe me te mire qe kam qene.
Pastaj para disa muajsh isha ne koncertin e Faithless.
Dhe disa koncerte me grupe lokale.

----------


## tom

> Para disa ditesh vajta te shikoja Tieston. Megjithese ishte e marte klubi ishte mbushur plot sa nuk kishe ku te kerceje fare. Muzika ishte fantastike dhe deri tani trance me i mire qe kam degjuar live. Per te gjithe fansat e trance mos humbni rastin ta shikoni live tani qe eshte ne tur.


ket jave ne BLEU detroit MI ..24 qershor SASHA ,27 qershor TIESTO..sashen do e shof per here te 3,ndersa tiesto per here te pare..me kon thon ene te tjere qe esht tull fare..korrik 6 po ne kte klub CARL COX...
kush ka mundesi degjoni www.di.fm  trance 24 ore

----------


## mad

c'kemi frumista! vetem 1 dite kam qe jam kthyer ne Tirane, po ama edhe diten e fundit se lashe te me ikte pa bere gje. nuk i kam hedhur akoma fotot ne web. po sapo ta bej,do ti fus edhe ne forum.
Metallica live in Prague! guest: Slipknot!
ka lezet,eeeeee! mund te kishte aty mbi 20000 veta, qe s'eshte edhe aq vend i madh!

{^_^}

----------


## KaLTerSi

sonte shoh madonnen...kam tre dite qe perpiqem ti mesoj kenget e albumit te fundit, me kenget e saj ngrihem e me kenget e saj bie, mbreme me doli dhe ne enderr...dukej ne forme, vezet i kishte pire

Aleate, mbaj telin te lire qe te't mar kur te dali kenga jote e preferuar -like e virgin-  
 :perqeshje:

----------


## tom

2 te fundit qe kom pa ka qen TIESTO dhe SASHA...

----------


## KaLTerSi

listes time i shtoj dhe,
Evanescence, qe e pash mbreme...kujt ja merte mendja qe a chick could rock like that

----------


## KaLTerSi

kalova shume me mire nga cmendoja...te them te drejten nuk prisja ndonje hata pasi nuk jam ndonje fanse fanatike e tyre e thash te pakten te shkoj per variacion, te shoh cbehet ne koncerte te kesaj rryme lol
stadiumi ishte i mbushur, nuk eshte kushedi sa i madh por mendoj qe 15'000shin e kap pa problem, te gjithe te veshur me te zeza, te lyer me te zeza, floke, sy, buze, thonj...une si lule me rrobe me ngjyra, stonoja ca stonoja loolool
i kenduan te gjitha kenget duke mare parasysh qe vetem nje album kan ne treg ndaj dhe te 11tat i kenduan.
nga keto une vetem 4 dija dhe jam betuar qe nuk vete me ne koncert e papergatitur...nuk eshte dhe aq fun kur nuk di gjithe kenget dhe si per inatin tim kur i zgjaste turmes mikrofonin dmth qe te kendonin ata mbi te, e bente pikerisht ne kenget qe sdija une  :i ngrysur: 
per immortal i nxorren pianon dhe me piano kendoi dhe dy kenge te Enya-s nese e ke parasysh kete, eshte irlandeze ne sgabohem.
e hapen me nje duet me Seethers e kenga quhesh Broken dhe e mbylli me Whisper.
veshja saj skandal(lol, sorry duhet ta thesha), zeri sensacional, interpretim fenomenal i kengeve(here me lot-tek immortal, e here me nerva e here e qete) dmth e shikoje qe e ndjente muziken(sa e ndjeshme tjetra lol)

he mo stormi te mjafton kjo?   :Lulja3:  
ah po, kisha orchestra seats row 7 center...pretty neat pretty neat, ishte nje mbremje interesante id say.

----------


## StormAngel

Perfekt.
Sa enderroj te kisha qene ne vendin tend aty,ose tek e fundit me ty ne ate koncert.Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Evanescence.
Kurdo qe te vijne afer ketu patjeter te shkoj ti shof.
Enderr e kam.
Flm Kaltersi per infon.  :Lulja3:

----------

